# Two bikes upright inside of the car?



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Which cars (wagons / small SUVs) will hold two MTB upright, with the front wheel off? I recently bought a new (&expensive) bike for my birthday, now I'm afraid of having it on a hitch rack (mostly worried about theft). I can carry it in my car (2000 VW Golf 1.8T) but if I want it to be upright, so that I can fit other stuff in the car easily the rear wheel will be between the two front seat a little bit and I won't be able to put another bike inside of the car. I don't like stacking bikes on top of each other. 

Yesterday, I tried three different cars that are still on the list: Honda CRV, Subaru Outback and VW Passat wagon. The CRV is high enough so I don't have to take off the seat of the bike, but it is too short. I have to put the bike in diagonally or remove the rear seats completely which requires tools (not too big a deal, but I'd rather not have to do that if I'm buying a new car anyway). Outback & Passat wagon are not high enough inside, I have to take the seat off the bike and even then it's super tight. Length-wise both are fine. Right now, the only reasonable solution is the Honda Element. I'm not too thrilled about it, but at least I could buy it used and it's not that much money.

I'm wondering about the Mazda3. It is a little bit longer than my current car which is high enough inside, just not long enough. If it works, then a Mazdaspeed3 might be the ticket 

What other cars should I look at? I wouldn't mind a minivan, but there really isn't anything "mini" about the latest offerings from Honda etc. There's the Mazda5, but I found the seats very uncomfortable (bad back).


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a mazda3. doesnt even remotely fit bikes like that. 

a bike standing up in a car sticks out like a sore thumb. VERY easy theft target. you're much safer with a bike on the hitch rack with a lock. plus you wouldnt be risking poking holes in your interior and headliner.. but really, just use the hitch mount.


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

have a buddy whose crazy about his bike care who stacks two bikes i his '08 2dr gti all the time - puts a blanket between them. no issues. 

and, strictly my opinion, but i wholeheartedly disagree with the above opinion about inside being more of a theft target. were i a thief i'd go for the rack-mounted bike every time over one inside a vehicle.


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

The Rav4 is similar in size to the CRV, but the passenger seats can be put down flat, unlike the CRV. So you should be able to put the seats down, and put 2 bikes upright with front wheels off. For increased security, you get a locking fork mount and bolt that to a piece of wood - be a lot tougher to try to take two bikes, locked and bolted to a 2x4.

Delta Bike Hitch Pro 2 Locking Mount


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

We're talking front wheels removed right? Depending on the size of the bikes and the width of the bars, 2 or 3 can be done inside a Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Matrix (same car), with the rear wheels towards the rear of the bike and seats down of seatpost removed. Honda fit is another excellent candidate for this due to the low floors.

What I like about my Vibe is being able to roll in any of my bikes with both wheels on with one of the 60/40 seats down, and i rest the top tube against the top of the seat that is still up.


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

tomsmoto said:


> a bike standing up in a car sticks out like a sore thumb. VERY easy theft target. you're much safer with a bike on the hitch rack with a lock. plus you wouldnt be risking poking holes in your interior and headliner.. but really, just use the hitch mount.


Yeah, I don't agree with that either. Tinted windows make the bikes a LOT less obvious than when they're outside of the car. And they can still be locked when they're inside the car. I appreciate the feedback on the Mazda3 though.



> have a buddy whose crazy about his bike care who stacks two bikes i his '08 2dr gti all the time - puts a blanket between them. no issues.


I really love my Veedub, had it for nine years. But I don't like stacking bikes on top of each other. For longer trips I need room for other stuff in the trunk and I don't like having put everything on top of the bikes. I've had three bikes in it and three people but loading it took a little while. 



> The Rav4 is similar in size to the CRV, but the passenger seats can be put down flat, unlike the CRV. So you should be able to put the seats down, and put 2 bikes upright with front wheels off. For increased security, you get a locking fork mount and bolt that to a piece of wood - be a lot tougher to try to take two bikes, locked and bolted to a 2x4.


And it is now available with a V6 with good gas mileage  Rear door opens to the side, that's the main thing I don't like about it. The CRV is reasonably fun to drive (except for lack of power at higher speeds), how does the RAV4 compare?



> We're talking front wheels removed right? Depending on the size of the bikes and the width of the bars, 2 or 3 can be done inside a Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Matrix (same car), with the rear wheels towards the rear of the bike and seats down of seatpost removed. Honda fit is another excellent candidate for this due to the low floors.
> 
> What I like about my Vibe is being able to roll in any of my bikes with both wheels on with one of the 60/40 seats down, and i rest the top tube against the top of the seat that is still up.


Yes, with front wheels removed. Good point about the Vibe / Matrix. I'll go and check it out as well. I like the looks of the older model a lot more, also, so a used one would be an option.

You can roll the bike in with both wheels on? The Vibe is long enough for that? Can you leave the seat / post on the bike?


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

You could just skip wheel removal entirely and get an Element, not far removed from a CRV .


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

SoloRider said:


> You could just skip wheel removal entirely and get an Element, not far removed from a CRV .


Yep, if you carry bikes very often it's nice to just toss them in with the wheels on. I can get two bikes in back and still have one seat down for a passenger. It's no speed demon, but doesn't handle too bad for it's height. And no carpeting, so no worries if the tires are muddy.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Because that's where the money is*



iridetitus said:


> ...strictly my opinion, but i wholeheartedly disagree with the above opinion about inside being more of a theft target. were i a thief i'd go for the rack-mounted bike every time over one inside a vehicle.


FWIW, rocks are easier to use, cheaper and available in more locations than bolt cutters/grinders.

And if the bikes are locked up inside the car, your window is still gone, as is the change in your cup holder.

Locks, doors, windows, dobermans just keep honest people honest.


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

That damn Element. It's hard to argue with the practicality of it. I don't like the looks of it nor would I like the performance / handling but given that on ~80% of the times I drive my car I used it to carry a bike, it makes sense. I saw a used one at a Mazda dealer, 2007 EX AWD Auto, black, 37k miles, $15990 asking. Does that seem ok? 2007 got a better auto tranny and a few more horses, I read somewhere.


----------



## ryebred (Aug 29, 2008)

My friend is able to fit 2 bikes upright w/wheels off in his Honda Fit; just put the back seats down. His wife has a Mazda 3 hatch and there's not enough height clearance for bikes since the back seats don't fold down flush.


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

xls said:


> That damn Element. It's hard to argue with the practicality of it. I don't like the looks of it nor would I like the performance / handling but given that on ~80% of the times I drive my car I used it to carry a bike, it makes sense. I saw a used one at a Mazda dealer, 2007 EX AWD Auto, black, 37k miles, $15990 asking. Does that seem ok? 2007 got a better auto tranny and a few more horses, I read somewhere.


That doesn't seem like a bad price, especially from a dealer. That's about what I paid for my AWD '04 EX two years ago, of course the stick shift adds a couple dollars since they are so hard to find. There was a change to the auto tranny from a 4 speed to a 5 speed at some point but I'm not sure if it was in '07 or not, apparently it was a great change for the better.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

iridetitus said:


> and, strictly my opinion, but i wholeheartedly disagree with the above opinion about inside being more of a theft target. were i a thief i'd go for the rack-mounted bike every time over one inside a vehicle.


I disagree. Busting into cars is so easy if you know how that all of need to learn that unlocked inside a car is equivalent to locking it up with a $5 cable lock.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

xls said:


> That damn Element. It's hard to argue with the practicality of it. I don't like the looks of it nor would I like the performance / handling but given that on ~80% of the times I drive my car I used it to carry a bike, it makes sense. I saw a used one at a Mazda dealer, 2007 EX AWD Auto, black, 37k miles, $15990 asking. Does that seem ok? 2007 got a better auto tranny and a few more horses, I read somewhere.


Yep, 2007 got the 5-speed auto. I bought a manual but test drove a couple automatics, it's a great tranny. I usually hate 4-bangers with autos, but that one I could live with. I paid about 23K for a new 07 EX AWD, so I'd say it's a pretty good price. We have about 35K miles, no problems at all. The dealer did replace the ABS module because he thought it was acting up a bit, but aside from occasional strange noises (gone now), didn't bother me.

As far as looks, most suvs are ugly in my book. It's just different-ugly. It is a bit noisy on the highway (big box, no carpeting), doesn't bother me but drives some folks crazy.


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

Get a Cherokee
the back seats fold down easy
you cant fit 4 in the back, upright with the front wheels off


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Hmm... looked at the Jeep Patriot. Will I be able to use my metric tools on it? (Honest question)


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

i wish vw would re-release the microbus as a direct competitor to the element in terms or an outdoors-oreinted vehicle in which you can put complete bikes. 

and as for stealing the bikes, i've seen - both in docmentaries and live - bikes in nyc which had high-dollar locks ripped in seconds. MUCH quicker, quieter, less attention getting than entering a car. personal opinion, i guess, but i'd much rather have a bike inside than on the rack in my daily life both for several reasons (theft of whole bike or parts, other vehicles hitting it, inclement weather, etc).


----------



## CSMsi311 (Mar 20, 2005)

A Honda Fit can hold two bikes.


----------



## cdirte (Mar 25, 2009)

i have an 83 toyota tercel wagon 4 x 4...and an 08 giant reign x...i can fit two upright in that sob...and i only paid 700 for the car...sounds like shuttle time to me...lol


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

*Honda Fit*

I second the Honda Fit reccommendation. I own one myself and have been able to put in two bikes (with front wheel off) plus all our gear and a medium sized cooler. I face my bikes the opposite way as the picture in the previous post and I have them standing with the seat up. I'll post a picture next time I fit two inside the Fit.

My wife owns an adult tricycle and I've been able to put my Haro Shift and her bike in the back! You can fit anything in a Fit!

Soccerdude


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

*K K K Kia*

When my ex and I got into biking last year we put the seats down in his Kia Spectra and put the bikes in forks first for months before he got recovered ($$$) from the bike purchase and got a hitch mount. Sometimes it was a bit of a pain in the arse to get them in just right, but the guys at the bike shop always laughed in amazement when we did it.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

xls said:


> That damn Element. It's hard to argue with the practicality of it. I don't like the looks of it nor would I like the performance / handling but given that on ~80% of the times I drive my car I used it to carry a bike, it makes sense. I saw a used one at a Mazda dealer, 2007 EX AWD Auto, black, 37k miles, $15990 asking. Does that seem ok? 2007 got a better auto tranny and a few more horses, I read somewhere.


Yup darn elements. Thought they were horribly ugly when I first saw them. Then I started seeing the interior arrangements and their practicality won me over. Traded in my dodge ram quad cab for one. Absolutely zero regrets!

I can fit two bikes in but I have flyrod racks across my interior roof line so I need to remove the wheels.

Just bought a 29er, looks like the wheel needs to come off for it (due to length) but it fits.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got a Vibe and my Maverick Durance is too tall to ride up or upside down inside thecar, I just lay it in the back with the back seats down. But most of the time I am bymyself. My wife's car is a Town and country mini van, and I cut a piece oftwo by four and bolted it to the right rear seat hooks and bolted two Delta Bikehitches and "poof" two bikes standing up in van (front wheels off of course); and third seat is still usable. Waaaay simple and cheap and works just great!! You can expand it to a 4 bike by lowering the seat behind the driver. Note: all seats in the van are lowered into their "hole" in the van for 4 bikes. Only the seat behind the passenger (and the rear seats also) are stored in their floor areas and can carry two bikes.
Good luck!


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

xls said:


> Hmm... looked at the Jeep Patriot. Will I be able to use my metric tools on it? (Honest question)


Yep, metric is the standard in the automotive industry.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I used to put my wife's fuel EX9 upright in the back of our Matrix, but anything taller would have been an issue (this is where adjustable travel forks are very useful). I could fit her bike, my large blur xc, a German Shepard and camping gear in the back. Great little car.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*more cars that fit bikes upright*

A few more that I know that can fit a bike upright in the rear cargo area:

Lexus RX
Volvo XC70
Subaru Forester

*Toyota Yaris*









*Toyota RAV4*









*Acura RDX/MDX* (RDX pictured)









*Nissan Murano*









*Nissan Xterra*


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

What kills me is that I can't fit my bike in a Lincoln Navigator, Ford Explorer, Nissan Pathfinder upright without taking the seat off or pushing it way down. One issue with riding an XL 29er.


----------



## 04fxt (May 14, 2009)

I can get 2 in the back of my forester standing up. the front tire has to come off for sure, and I take the seat off just to make my life easy.


----------



## endeavorc (Sep 25, 2007)

The Chevy HHR can fit 3 bikes in the back upright with the front wheels off.


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

endeavorc said:


> The Chevy HHR can fit 3 bikes in the back upright with the front wheels off.


Do you hava any pictures? I have a HHR but since my seat sits high on my bike I can't get it to stand up. I really don't want to mess with my seat.


----------



## ShreddedMeat (Oct 24, 2007)

I carry my bike inside my 2003 Grand Cherokee...I just used a pickup bed fork mount for additional safety.


----------



## endeavorc (Sep 25, 2007)

I will try to take some pictures this weekend if I have a chance.


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the helpful replies and pictures. I ended up buying an Outback. It's not tall enough inside for what I wanted but it has other features that were more important to me and won in the end: good price, good seats (I have a bad back), decent mileage, can carry my bike with both wheels on easily and good for road trips.

This topic seems important to others as well, so let's keep this thread alive.

Thanks again everyone, I love this board! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Another Element owner here. I like it much better than I thought I would. Fits two bikes inside with wheels easily. Easy to clean. More than enough headroom, which can be a problem at 6'3". My 2005 LX M/T AWD just rolled past 50,000 miles with nary an issue. 20 mpg around town.

However, I use my Raxter rack about 98% of the time.

-Lule


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

xls said:


> Thanks for all the helpful replies and pictures. I ended up buying an Outback. It's not tall enough inside for what I wanted but it has other features that were more important to me and won in the end: good price, good seats (I have a bad back), decent mileage, can carry my bike with both wheels on easily and good for road trips.
> 
> This topic seems important to others as well, so let's keep this thread alive.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, I love this board! :thumbsup:


--> Other features - AWD is a nice feature too. I just purchased an '09 impreza wagon, it actually has less functional cargo volume than my wifes focus zx5 but you can't beat the price vs. options compared to other models. I usually only need to carry my bike anyway so I should be able to fit it in there easily enough.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Lule said:


> Another Element owner here. I like it much better than I thought I would. Fits two bikes inside with wheels easily. Easy to clean. More than enough headroom, which can be a problem at 6'3". My 2005 LX M/T AWD just rolled past 50,000 miles with nary an issue. 20 mpg around town.
> 
> However, I use my Raxter rack about 98% of the time.
> 
> -Lule


Every Element owner mentions AWD, but it's not.
Both Element and CRV are available with Real-Time 4 wheel drive, which means they are Front Wheel Drive until slippage occurs.


----------



## ajserrano (Jun 27, 2008)

Great thread! I just totalled my current car and am choosing between the Fit and the Element. I'd rather the better gas milage of the Fit. Does anyone have a pic of aFit with 2 Mtb and gear inside and cooler?


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lule said:


> Another Element owner here. I like it much better than I thought I would. Fits two bikes inside with wheels easily. Easy to clean. More than enough headroom, which can be a problem at 6'3". My 2005 LX M/T AWD just rolled past 50,000 miles with nary an issue. 20 mpg around town.
> 
> However, I use my Raxter rack about 98% of the time.
> 
> -Lule


i think i might get an element next maybe lol i dunno i love my civic gas mileage, i get 35 around town most of the time with my bike on the hitch rack lol i think once i get a better job i wouldn't have a problem with the mileage (depending on how far i have to work) but my 2005 civic just passed 84k last week (already has 84.5k almost!) and it still hasn't had a problem either besides a wheel bearing i love this thing! i had a 2006 mustang pony package and gave it up for this and dont regret it one bit!


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

ajserrano said:


> Great thread! I just totalled my current car and am choosing between the Fit and the Element. I'd rather the better gas milage of the Fit. Does anyone have a pic of aFit with 2 Mtb and gear inside and cooler?


there is a pic a few replies up that has two upside down and still has plenty of room for other things if that helps any?


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

tsp_2177 said:


> i think i might get an element next maybe lol i dunno i love my civic gas mileage, i get 35 around town most of the time with my bike on the hitch rack lol i think once i get a better job i wouldn't have a problem with the mileage (depending on how far i have to work) but my 2005 civic just passed 84k last week (already has 84.5k almost!) and it still hasn't had a problem either besides a wheel bearing i love this thing! i had a 2006 mustang pony package and gave it up for this and dont regret it one bit!


Your Civic will last way past 100k miles. I owned a '91 Integra for almost 10 years and logged over 235k miles without any major repairs. Just routine maintenance and being a garage queen kept the Teg in very good condition before I sold it.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I can fit two bikes upright with both wheels on in my RAV-4, with room to spare for gear. The trick is to buy the 2nd generation model, 2001-2005--the back seats are completely removable and then it's just a huge box back there. Drives/handles like a car and gets pretty good mileage, too!


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

You guys with the elements/suvs and/or photos crack me up. One bike in the back of a Honda Odyssey.


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

I am wondering now if I can fit my bike standing up in the A4 Avant, pretty certain its not tall enough back there. But think I will give it a try, would be nice if it does fit though. Failing that the bed of the F-150 we own is plenty big enough.


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

bustamove said:


> Your Civic will last way past 100k miles. I owned a '91 Integra for almost 10 years and logged over 235k miles without any major repairs. Just routine maintenance and being a garage queen kept the Teg in very good condition before I sold it.


o yeah i'm hopin to get close to 250k out of it before i get something new. and it just got a paint job 10k miles ago cause the previous owner ran it into a ditch, i got it with 72-723k miles on it and it was all highway so who knows i might be able to get even more out of it lol im hoping to have a house paid down on some with my future wife before i have to get another car, and i only put about 12k miles last year on it so i shouldnt have to worry about it for a while lol


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

ChromedToast said:


> You guys with the elements/suvs and/or photos crack me up. One bike in the back of a Honda Odyssey.


Cute. Now have have a minivan epeen thread. 

I have an odyssey as well. It's not my main biking/fishing/kayaking/diving/camping vehicle for two reasons:

1 - My outdoor stuff doesn't fit as well with our three kids and related accessories in it.
2 - It leaves a lot to be desired in terms of clearance and rough road ability. My element handles getting to rougher put ins, trail heads, and general backcountry driving much better. Our odyssey can get to them, but the E does a better job. Plus it's cheaper to repair if necessary.

But it does have a good bit of room. If they made an all wheel drive odyssey I'd probably switch over.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

*Here's a pic...*

A pic. of my 2002 RAV-4 with two bikes and gear (had to take the front wheel off my friend's 29'er 'cause it was too tall--"normal," bikes fit fine with wheels on.) 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Mmmmmm, a Honda Odyssey with carpet and fuzzy upholstered seats.


I think I'll stick with my rubbermaid Element.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Lule said:


> Mmmmmm, a Honda Odyssey with carpet and fuzzy upholstered seats.
> 
> I think I'll stick with my rubbermaid Element.


My element was just as bad to clean out. For some reason people seem afraid to take a hose to carpet.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

5 DH bikes and 5 people with all the needed gear in my Uplander LT. It's a minivan...but nobody elses car can do that..so it's cool now. Only the front wheels need to come off and flip the bikes upside down so they don't move around.


----------



## thedago (Jun 9, 2009)

4runner works -


----------



## thedago (Jun 9, 2009)

cant seem to get the photo upload to work-

but here is a link to a rack i made for my 4runner


__
https://flic.kr/p/3694234207


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

iridetitus said:


> have a buddy whose crazy about his bike care who stacks two bikes i his '08 2dr gti all the time - puts a blanket between them. no issues.
> 
> and, strictly my opinion, *but i wholeheartedly disagree with the above opinion about inside being more of a theft target. were i a thief i'd go for the rack-mounted bike every time over one inside a vehicle.*


But this presumes the thief has a choice between your car with bikes inside and a car nearby with bikes on top (or hitch). The reality is that thieves are more opportunisitic - they steal what's available. If that means breaking your window to open the car quick then that's what they do.

J.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I found this inside car rack online
http://www.radfazz.com/
I don't have one but I think it looks pretty good, it might help the cause.

T


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

You can do the same thing with a 1x4 and screw similar mounts - available from multiple sources, to it. 

J.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an A4 Avant. What a pain. I love the minivan for just wheeling in the bike backwards whole. Nice with the Lefty. I can still have my two kids in the car seats and have room for two more bikes with front wheels off. OR the kids two bikes and a box of sand toys, a couple lawn chairs and a beach umbrella.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

anyone able to fit 2 DH bikes in the back of their car without taking their wheels off?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Some thought should be given to having bikes in the car in the event of a serious car accident especially with small children on board.

J.


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Bikes being fairly large are probably the least of your concern in an accident. Smaller items like the bike gear bag with helmet, shoes, tools, etc., maybe even a front wheel, those things will make it to the front of the car in an accident.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't agree. It's quite dangerous to have bikes in the car in the event of an accident.

J.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Sounds like someone needs a Suburban.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Two bikes fit upright very easily in the Fit. My bike seat wasn't lowered, and there's at least 4" of air above it:


----------



## futureEDpatient (Sep 9, 2006)

+1 for the van. Fit 4 bikes (all wheels attached) and doods with all our gear for a trip to Kingdom Trails in VT. 16 hour round trip from my house.

But it does leave a lot to be desired in terms of visual appeal...


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Another vote for the Element. I put a rack on the top since I am usually carrying other crap in the back.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Maverick in a Town and Country*

I took a 2x4 drilled holes, took two eyhooks cut openings in them, took a Delta Bike Hitch and put a 5/8 threded rod with some 3/4 inch pipe lenghts that I ground to fit my DUC fork. Fits just fine in the minivan. I had originally used the 2x4 base to mount two Bike Hitches and could carry two bikes inside and still keep the third seat open in the back. I can add another bike alongside the Maverick. Hope this gives someone an idea.


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

futureEDpatient said:


> +1 for the van. Fit 4 bikes (all wheels attached) and doods with all our gear for a trip to Kingdom Trails in VT. 16 hour round trip from my house.
> 
> But it does leave a lot to be desired in terms of visual appeal...


Awesome setup. I do something similar in my Odyssey!


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

stock r said:


> Awesome setup. I do something similar in my Odyssey!


Here's the pic of the Ody after this year's trip. Plenty of room for other things (we went shopping w/ the bikes still in the van afterwards).


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

*use adj. seatpost*

since I'm completely hooked on my GravityDropper Turbo seatpost, with 4 inch drop, putting the seat lower is merely the switch of a lever on handlebar...


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

*also - Previa*

the best car I've ever owned, and still drive, is my 1995 Toyota Previa which I bought new - it easily fits 2 bikes, wheels on, and 3 passengers and driver as well. It handles like a car (mid-engine), and mine is supercharged and AWD. I would buy one of these again in a heartbeat if necessary, but I'm going on 220,000 miles and will keep it running. Too bad Toyota quit making these - it's far superior to their current van.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

xls said:


> Thanks for all the helpful replies and pictures. I ended up buying an Outback. It's not tall enough inside for what I wanted but it has other features that were more important to me and won in the end: good price, good seats (I have a bad back), decent mileage, can carry my bike with both wheels on easily and good for road trips.
> 
> This topic seems important to others as well, so let's keep this thread alive.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, I love this board! :thumbsup:


I'm very curious - what year of Outback? The newest ones looked taller, that's why I ask...

Don't forget that for longer trips, you might be able to fit 2 bikes in by taking off both the front and rear tire and putting the frame in the car upright (probably need a cloth under it to protect the car from chain oil).

My Prius will fit one bike in the back with the rear seats down but not 2 because they won't go in there upright without removing the bike seat, but for longer trips I think it's worth the hassle of taking off the rear tire (I can't stand readjusting the height of my bike seat later) to fit 2 bikes inside the car.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

*Previa*

my 1995 All-Trak, LE/SC Previa fits 2 bikes inside _without_ adjusting seat height, and without taking off _any_ wheels. I'll take a photo next time I have two mountain bikes in it. One bike goes in with rear wheel between the 2 middle seats at slight angle so front wheels is angled toward right rear, as viewed looking in from rear; the other goes in diagonally, with rear or front wheel all the way up into corner behind left middle seat, which is moved to forward position; both are secured with a bungie cord to inside rear handles in Previa and/or to headrest posts. This allows 4 passengers (including driver) to ride. More easily arranged, is to put first bike in front wheel first between middle seats, however, handle bar will protrude into right middle seat, so only 3 passengers (including driver) can ride in comfort. Granted, my bike is a size small Ibis Mojo, and I am specifically stating that my small Mojo and a friend's large Mojo fit this way; if there were two large or XL bikes, a wheel or two might have to come off, but at anyrate, securing the bikes to the insides of the Previa with bungie cords is a simple matter. As mentioned previously, I have owned many cars over the years. I bought this Previa new in 1995 - its all-wheel drive chassis, with supercharged 4-cylinder, 2.4 liter, mid-engine design allows it to handle like a sporty car, and it gets very decent gas mileage, 28 - 30 mpg on highway. It has 230 K miles on it presently. If I _had_ to get another Previa I wouldn't necessarily look for supercharged model as I don't need the extra acceleration of supercharge, which doesn't change the top-end - I have literally, several times, pegged the speedometer out at approximately 117 mph (the speedometer markings stop at 110, however there's a peg that stops the speedo needle about a distance of approx. 7 mph above 110) driving across the long and straight desert highways of Nevada, so I don't know what its top speed really is, but at that speed it is absolutely amazing and nearly unbelievable how smooth and stable it rides (!) - that probably sounds crazy to some, and I don't drive that fast anymore I admit (the fastest I've ever gone in my crazy motorcycle daze was 120 mph on my 1976 R90/6 BMW, scares me just to think about it now) but again, I'll keep this buggy running as long as I can and will put $$ into it to avoid having to buy another vehicle, even though I can afford a new one - I don't know of any other vehicle out there that so easily fits 1 or 2 bikes inside, upright without removing wheels or adjusting seat, with 3-4 passengers inside and gets as good gas mileage and handles so well! (I do still look whenever I see something new on the market, realizing one day I'll have to, I suppose, get something else, and that there might not be another Previa in decent shape for sale - I don't like buying a used vehicle - I like to know the history from scratch.) Yet another cool thing about the Previa, besides the fact the far rear seats so easily fold up out of the way, is that the middle two seats rotate 180 degrees to face the rear with the press of a lever, allowing for even more spacial options, although I haven't really found the need to do this. Finally, while I'm thinking, I've never owned a vehicle which had a reserve motor oil tank under the front hood that automatically keeps the engine oil topped off - which is nice because accessing the engine to get to the dipstick is a pain - the driver's seat has to be lifted up, etc. But all of the fluids and battery are accessed from the small front hood on the Previa, unlike every other mid-engine minivan I know of. From what I heard the reason Toyota stopped making the Previa is that it was "too expensive" at the time and they had to compete with Chrysler - so they essentially duplicated the Chrysler as far as I can tell and call it "Sienna".


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

i drive a 1st gen durango (98-03, mine is an 02) and i can fit 2 bikes standing up with all the wheels on in the back of it, granted that only leaves two seats for people (drive and one passenger) but plenty of space for extra gear, yes it is a little larger than most of the other vehicles mentioned, but it will take more of a beating too


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Rufudufus said:


> Yep, if you carry bikes very often it's nice to just toss them in with the wheels on.


Yep!

And this is one of the reasons I drive a Suburban. I can cram several bikes into 
the back with their wheels on. Although, they must be on their sides or slanted. I am 
amazed that you can stand a bike up in an Element. That's cool.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lule said:


> Mmmmmm, a Honda Odyssey with carpet and fuzzy upholstered seats.
> 
> I think I'll stick with my rubbermaid Element.


Their stock rear rubber mats proved to be exceptionally durable. I got the large one that covers the rear area with third row folded. And upholstery is easier to clean then leather.

Not much damage after 5 years of showing strollers, bikes and random stuff inside and all sort of baby food on the seats.

Up to four bikes inside upright, with second row intact. Odyssey rules.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Jcurl said:


> Get a Cherokee
> the back seats fold down easy
> you cant fit 4 in the back, upright with the front wheels off


Yeah, and the seats lowered.....right?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I've done a couple of long trips with a friend and two 29ers in a Citroen Berlingo. 

Just half of the rear seats needed to be folded down, so there was one back seat still available for a hitchhiker for example. The bikes and all our gear was so easy to fit that I think even a third rider and bike would be possible.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Saul Lumikko said:


> I've done a couple of long trips with a friend and two 29ers in a Citroen Berlingo.
> 
> Just half of the rear seats needed to be folded down, so there was one back seat still available for a hitchhiker for example. The bikes and all our gear was so easy to fit that I think even a third rider and bike would be possible.


That car looks to have a very high roof line which unfortunately most SUV's available in the US do not have. Very limited choices particularly if you want any sort of decent gas mileage. I am interested in something where you can stand two or three bikes upright with front wheels removed and seats NOT lowered on a Medium 29" or 56cm road bike. That Citroen (unfortunately not available here) looks like a cool car.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I just happened upon this thread. I was looking at a 2013 Rav 4. Has anyone tried putting a 29er inside one of these? Thanks.


----------

